# Kickstarter: Pulse - Timelapse Trigger



## meywd (Nov 11, 2015)

Pulse - Your Camera, Upgraded

Features:
1) Trigger stills and time-lapse sequence.
2) Image preview from your phone
3) Trigger Video
4) Support Multiple Cameras


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2015)

There are already units that do this well. I do think its over hyped.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 11, 2015)

The image view is not preview. It is what is shot. If the retail cost is kept under $80, then it can compete with a lot of other wireless remotes with built in time lapse capability. Also, the surprise is the range afforded by the blue tooth. Specification of blue tooth is that the distance is limited to 30 feet. Communication beyond that is not reliable.
Wish the product would be successfully developed and put on the market.
-r


----------



## tpatana (Nov 11, 2015)

lion rock said:


> The image view is not preview. It is what is shot. If the retail cost is kept under $80, then it can compete with a lot of other wireless remotes with built in time lapse capability. Also, the surprise is the range afforded by the blue tooth. Specification of blue tooth is that the distance is limited to 30 feet. Communication beyond that is not reliable.
> Wish the product would be successfully developed and put on the market.
> -r



Class2 BT can do typical 30ft, but better antenna can get you plenty more, plus depends on the environment. And go class 1 and you get 300ft/100m.


----------



## meywd (Nov 11, 2015)

lion rock said:


> The image view is not preview. It is what is shot. If the retail cost is kept under $80, then it can compete with a lot of other wireless remotes with built in time lapse capability. Also, the surprise is the range afforded by the blue tooth. Specification of blue tooth is that the distance is limited to 30 feet. Communication beyond that is not reliable.
> Wish the product would be successfully developed and put on the market.
> -r



You are right, its what you shoot, but its a preview of the raw, and you get to see the histogram as well.


----------



## meywd (Nov 11, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are already units that do this well. I do think its over hyped.



true, but what other products that do this at the same price? I wish I could use Eyefi, but it doesn't work with ML well, other than that, the best one I read about here is CamRanger which is great with Live View but its also $300.


----------



## martti (Nov 11, 2015)

I got Smart Trigger but I cannot really tell you how it will work finally.. thus far, my experience is + - ++ -.
I'll keep the cable release in my bag just in case.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
If you already have DSLR Controller you can do this for about $25 to $30 using a TL-MR3040 router, admittedly you have to do a firmware update to the DSLR Controller firmware and it doesn't have a neat little flash shoe mount but it is here now, alternately, how many of us have an old phone left after an upgrade, I just use an old phone in pass through setting in the app, it cost me nothing as I upgraded my phone already for other reasons. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## meywd (Nov 13, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> If you already have DSLR Controller you can do this for about $25 to $30 using a TL-MR3040 router, admittedly you have to do a firmware update to the DSLR Controller firmware and it doesn't have a neat little flash shoe mount but it is here now, alternately, how many of us have an old phone left after an upgrade, I just use an old phone in pass through setting in the app, it cost me nothing as I upgraded my phone already for other reasons.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



For Android only unfortunately


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2015)

meywd said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



The CamRanger is just a rebadged TL-MR3040 router, and the software is Mac. I have been using the CamRanger for a while now and it is a very solid piece of kit, does all this and much more and has some very interesting accessories, and althought the price is higher it has been worth every cent to me so far.


----------



## meywd (Nov 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Yeah, they made an app for iOS, and I know its good, but at $300++ its in a different category.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2015)

meywd said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...



True but it does a lot more, and I got mine from eBay for a lot less than $300 with all sorts of extras including a hotshoe mount from TetherTools.


----------

